# P45 & new employer



## Speedwell (6 Mar 2006)

I sent in my P45 to the tax office, as I did not want my new employer to know my last wage. 

Now my new boss wants my P45 as he says that he needs to know my last earnings. How does this work? I thought you did not have to say what your old earnings were and you could keep this from your new employer.

Any help appreciated….


----------



## Satanta (6 Mar 2006)

A previous thread did mention this...

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=22734


----------



## Humpback (6 Mar 2006)

You haven't starting working for a well known American insurance company in Blackrock by any chance???


----------



## z107 (6 Mar 2006)

Your new employer will need the P45 to calculate your pay on the cumulative basis.

The amount of tax and gross salary from your previous employment is required to calculate your tax (and PRSI) for your new employment.

If you do not provide a P45, you'll probably be taxed on a emergency basis.


www.payback.ie, Irish Payroll software


----------



## Speedwell (7 Mar 2006)

The tax office told me yesterday that I do not have to give my P45 to my new employer that my new tax cert will do. But that I will not be taxed on a cumalative basis and that it will be done month by month. 

I hope this does not cause problems with the new boss as I am only here a week and cannot afford to lose my job or to have to tell him that my affairs are between me and the tax office and not him. I don't want to have to spell it out that I am not giving it to him, and for him to be annoyed.


----------



## redbhoy (7 Mar 2006)

Can you not give him your tax cert and say the tax office said that should be good enough. Make out that its the tax office dragging their heels and not you?


----------



## Pia Bang (9 Mar 2006)

If you don't supply your p45 to your new employer the tax office, your employer can contact the tax office who will provide the information from your P45 over the phone or through a letter.

Your employer will be unable to calculate your tax & PRSI unless he has this information.  Your only other option would be to be taxed on a week one basis.


----------



## asdfg (9 Mar 2006)

> Your employer will be unable to calculate your tax & PRSI unless he has this information. Your only other option would be to be taxed on a week one basis.


 
Being taxed on a Week one basis is no big deal. It just means that the cumulative can't be worked out. You may pay slightly more tax per week/ month but it will be sorted out at the end of the year. Any unused/ increase in credits and SRCOP will not be allowed cumulatively i.e. if you did not get your increase in the budget prior to your change of job, you will not get them backdated to 1st Jan but will on a week /month basis. You will however get the increased allowances backdated and a cheque from revenue on the balancing statement which you can request from revenue in Jan /Feb  2007.


----------



## Pia Bang (12 Mar 2006)

My point was really that if your employer wants to get this information, it won't be any problem for them.


----------



## mandelbrot (20 Mar 2012)

Just to prevent anyone else wasting their energy on this thread, it's over 6 years old, and was resurrected for no apparent reason by Samson77 earlier today. I'm pretty sure the OP has resolved the situation one way or another at this stage...


----------

